# Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo Cigar Review - Um...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

At the risk of sounding unpopular - I just don't like it. I paid a little more $$$ for these because of the hype, and the 94 rating by cigar afici...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo Cigar Review - Um...


----------

